# from Baltimore to Montreal



## treeyp (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm going to travel from Baltimore to Montreal on July 31. I have to transfer to Adirondack at NY Penn Station. 53 minutes would be enough to transfer to Adirondack train at NY Penn station?

Is it easy to locate the Adirondack train at there?


----------



## Triley (Jul 10, 2015)

Hopefully you booked the ticket that way and did not piece together the connection, that way you are guaranteed to make the connection, or you'll be provided lodging or alternate transportation. That being said, it is a bad day on the corridor when a Regional is 53 minutes late coming up from DC. I take it you must be on 190? Any time I have worked that train it has been on time/a few minutes early up to at least Trenton, since there's little other rail traffic at that time of morning.

If you need assistance, ask which direction to the escalator to the main concourse (that's a "longer" escalator). If you take the other (shorter) escalator to the lower concourse, it is much more difficult to find your way around, unless you know what you are doing. If you have baggage, may I suggest having a conductor call ahead for a red cap, and they may be able to bring you right over to the Adirondack as soon as they are finished helping all the other passengers up to the main waiting area.


----------



## PVD (Jul 10, 2015)

you will need suitable id to cross the border, don't have it buried in your luggage, they normally check Canada bound adk passengers before they board at a portable desk near the police desk


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2015)

As Triley says, you should make it fine if nothing happens on the NEC that morning!

Your alternative is to take #66 from BAL to NYP but it Leaves @ 1056pm/Arrives NYP @ 200am!!! That gives you a 5 1/2 Hour window between trains but NYP isn't a barrel of fun @ 2am!


----------



## afigg (Jul 11, 2015)

Triley said:


> Hopefully you booked the ticket that way and did not piece together the connection, that way you are guaranteed to make the connection, or you'll be provided lodging or alternate transportation. That being said, it is a bad day on the corridor when a Regional is 53 minutes late coming up from DC. I take it you must be on 190? Any time I have worked that train it has been on time/a few minutes early up to at least Trenton, since there's little other rail traffic at that time of morning.


The 53 minute connection at NYP means the OP is taking Regional #110 which arrives at NYP at 7:22 AM. Amtrak reservation system shows #110 as an allowed connection for BAL to MTR trips. But it is a tight connection. Status Maps Archive shows #110 arrived at NYP over an 1 hour late twice since June 1. Investigating further, #110 arrived 1:25 late at NYP on June 5 at 8:47 AM, but the Adirondack was obviously held that day as it departed 39 minutes late at 8:54 AM. On July 1, #110 was almost 3 hours late and #69 was not held.

So if the guest poster booked the trip as one trip on Amtrak, they will hold the Adirondack for a while if #110 is running late.

If they ever get all the agreements and funding in place and open the Customs facility in Montreal, that along with the track improvements from Albany to Schenectady, should result in an Adirondack schedule change with a 60 to 90 minute later departure from NYP which would make for more connections from the southern NEC.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2015)

The Adirondack always departs NYP on track 5/6. These are the tracks nearest the end of the main concourse near the baggage check/claim. Since you're going to Montreal, be sure to first go to the desk near that gate. They will check your travel documents (Passport) and give you tags for your luggage.


----------

